# Great Day @ BBSP/Deer Photos



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't get enough of this place!


----------



## Mo's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Sandy, great shots!! I especially like the next to last one.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Mo's Mom said:


> Sandy, great shots!! I especially like the next to last one.


Thanks, for the record he did swallow the fish whole!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Sandy, those pics look real good. You've come a long way in a fairly short period of time. Your persistence and practice has paid off.
MIke


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sandy,
What kind of lens were you using to get these shots?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Foxtrot704 said:


> Sandy,
> What kind of lens were you using to get these shots?


Nikon 70-200mm 2.8/ Quantaray 2X Teleconverter. Plus I used a SB600 flash with a Better Beamer diffuser. The flash really helped in the early morning hours. The teleconverter made my pictures a little soft but still ok.
All hand held. The VR in the lens helps from camera shake.

Thanks for looking!
Here's my picks from yesterday loaded onto Pbase.

http://www.pbase.com/corralup/brazos_bend_state_park_2009


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

great pics like always


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

We went out to BBSP yesterday evening, stayed till dark and didn't see a single deer anywhere. First time I've ever been there through sunset and not seen a single deer..


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Arlon said:


> We went out to BBSP yesterday evening, stayed till dark and didn't see a single deer anywhere. First time I've ever been there through sunset and not seen a single deer..


I went last Tuesday and didn't see any either. Strange.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Great shots Sandy,,,,,,,,isn't this a little early for fawns?This one may just be an early delivery as he has his wheels under him pretty good,now thru June is an active time for dropping fawns this will slow sightings down a lot.

dick


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Very nice sandy.


----------

